# BenQ XL2411T oder BenQ XL2411Z ?



## RoccatFAKE (5. März 2014)

Hey,
wie schon im Titel erwähnt weis ich nicht ob ich den BenQ XL2411T oder den BenQ XL2411Z nehmen sollte :S
Fals ihr noch besser Vorschläge habt könnt ihr euch gerne melden   
Alles bis 300 € sollte ok sein 
 Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. März 2014)

Wenn dann schon die Z Version.
Oder als Alternative den asus vg248qe.
Kostet komischerweise jetzt paar Euro mehr...die ganze zeit stand er auf 300€.
Ich pers. würde zum Z greifen allein schon wegen das Flimerfreie Bild.


----------



## RoccatFAKE (5. März 2014)

OK alles klar danke   mhh weis nich so nen Freund von mir hat nen Asus und er hat nur ärger damit


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. März 2014)

Also ich kann nur sagen der Asus ist der beste 144Hz Monitor!(das bestätigen auch viele)
Zum Z kann ich leider nicht viel sagen aber die T Version z.b ist schon um einiges schlechter als der Asus.(Bild)
Aber was ich so gelesen hab soll die Z Version genauso gut sein  wie der Asus und da der BenQ Z noch paar extras hat Flimmerfreies Bild u.s.w würde ich zu diesem greifen.
Es gibt blos 1Prob. beim Z er hat nen Bug in der Firmware und wie ich gelesen hab sollen ab 12.3 das behoben sein? also kommen dann nur noch welche ohne Bug.
Also würde ich mal noch bis zum 12.3 warten je nachdem wie du dich entscheidest.


----------



## RoccatFAKE (5. März 2014)

Ja habe eh noch nicht das ganze geld zusammen ...(schüler) von daher is das nicht so schlimm  aber ich kümmer mich gerne schon im Vorraus um solche sachen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. März 2014)

Zum XL2411Z gibt es noch keine Testberichte, deshalb würde ich von diesem erstmal die Finger lassen.
Der XL2411T ist veraltet, wesentlich aktueller und besser ist der XL2420T Rev.2 (zu erkennen an der Bildwiederholfrequenz in Höhe von 144 Hz).
Der neue XL2420T ist sowohl bildqualitativ, als auch in den Gamingeigenschaften dem VG248QE leicht überlegen.
Ob dir das den Preisaufschlag wert ist, musst du wissen, beides sind auf jeden Fall sehr gute Gamingmonitore.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. März 2014)

Vileicht solltest den auch noch mal anschauen sollte Mitte März raus kommen.
iiyama: Neuer 144-Hz-Monitor ProLite GB2488HSU-B1 - ComputerBase Forum
Für 290Euro ist der z.Z am billigsten man müsste halt paar tests abwarten.


----------



## RoccatFAKE (6. März 2014)

ok  alles klar danke  ich werde dan wohl erstma warten


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. März 2014)

Ok mal kleines Update zu den BenQ Z Modellen du kannst den ruhig bestellen falls es denn der wird weil am 12.3 nen Fix kommt der den Bug behebt.


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. März 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Zum XL2411Z gibt es noch keine Testberichte, deshalb würde ich von diesem erstmal die Finger lassen.
> Der XL2411T ist veraltet, wesentlich aktueller und besser ist der XL2420T Rev.2 (zu erkennen an der Bildwiederholfrequenz in Höhe von 144 Hz).
> Der neue XL2420T ist sowohl bildqualitativ, als auch in den Gamingeigenschaften dem VG248QE leicht überlegen.
> Ob dir das den Preisaufschlag wert ist, musst du wissen, beides sind auf jeden Fall sehr gute Gamingmonitore.




Naja das stimmt nicht so ganz. Der 2420T Rev.2 Ist quasi der 2411T nur optisch anders Plus ein paare andere Kleinigkeiten. Das bild beim 2411T finde ich persönlich ein bisschen hell aber sobald man sich daran gewöhnt hat ist es ein top schirm. Über den Asus ließt man auch sehr viel das er Probleme haben soll mit Hellen Streifen am rand usw usf.


Ich stand vor ein paar wochen auch vor der gleichen frage. Jedoch musste ich mich zwischen dem Asus und dem 2411T entscheiden. Da ich aber einen schirm rein zum zocken gesucht habe habe ich mich für den BENQ entschieden und bereue es keineswegs. Der Black EQ ist einfach nur TOP und ich will ihn nicht mehr vermissen.


----------



## BlackBlazed (16. April 2014)

Die Z Version ist neuer, also sind paar Fehler ausgebügelt worden.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2014)

BlackBlazed schrieb:


> Die Z Version ist neuer, also sind paar Fehler ausgebügelt worden.



Ahja, diese Aussage beruht worauf?


----------

